# Dendroboard Sign Plant



## yadokuningen (Jan 29, 2008)

What plant is pictured in the right hand side of the Dendroboard sign at the top of the webpage? The plant that is behind the sponsor ads. Thank you.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

It is a species of Anthurium. It is probably either A. corrugatum or A.clidemioides. Sadly both are rare, harder to grow, slow growing, and expensive if you can find them.


----------

